# Sansa E250



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Sansa Mp3 player that stopped working. It doesn't turn on, nor charge, nor sync. Its completely dead. I boaught it over a year ago from Best Buy and I an't find the receipt, plus they no longer carry that model. I see they sell refurbished ones on Amazon, so I'm wondering if there's a way to rest the one I have (like somewhere to put a pin)?

If I buy a Sansa View, will it play with my Altec lansing Sansa speaker dock (m413).


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Is it completely absolutely dead?

You'll need a sturdy table, a piece of sticky tape (masking or painter's work well), an electronics or jeweller's or other very small screwdriver set, and a lot of patience.

Tear off a strip of tape and form the strip into a loop. Stick this loop to the table. Now, select the right size of screwdriver and unscrew each of the screws that hold the back plate on; Make sure you trap each of the screws on the sticky tape. Slap the player against your other hand to remove the battery. You may wish to secure the back cover and battery to the table with another strip of tape. Don't touch the circuitry inside the player. Connect the player to the computer. If the device works, you should be able to get a replacement battery from Sandisk.

If the problem is with the device, strip for parts and sell them on Ebay . Batteries and TFT screens are always popular.

My understanding is that all of the newer Sansa devices use the same connector.


----------



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

Thank You, I'll try that when I borrow my friend's jeweler's screw driver. Do You personally have a sansa player? I really prefer them over Ipod since they're plu and play. Do you know what format video has to compressed to in order to play on the Sansa. I have some video on my computer in AVI format that came from a camcorder. When I sync it to any windows MP3 player or my "video capable" cell phone, its ays it can't play the file. I put the video on a thumb drive and tried to play it on my DVD player w/USB input, and you can hear the video, but can't see it. It says a codec is needed. Same thing if I put it on a thumb drive and tried to play it on my work computer in the media player, yet I can right click the drive in "my computers" and see the video stored.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had three Sansa devices: an E250, a warranty replacement E250, and an E260. All have worked well (the second E250 was stolen on the SkyTrain). They are very good players.

There is a User Manual and a Sansa Converter you can get from the Sansa Firmware Updater available here: http://www.sandisk.com/Retail/Default.aspx?CatID=1376. You need to use the Sansa Converter for video and images. I'd say there's a codec issue or something going on there. Try converting the file with VLC or other such program.


----------



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi. I haven't opened my Sansa e250 yet, but I did download a software callyed "Any Video Converter". It allowed me to change my AVI formatted videos to any of the most popular formats. I played with most, and the WMV formate worked partially. I was able to sync the video on my T-mobile Wing using window media player, and the phone played fine. When I synced to my Sony Erikson cell phone (z-750), it synced, but said "couldn't play this file type" I don't knowwhat format videos have to be for that device. I downloaded sony's software, and it has a media manager, but it doesn't seem to convert files, just add them. I thought the Sansa c250 played video, but after I synced a video to the player, I didn't see a video option. Do you know if this model plays video. I know the E250 does. Do you have any clue what format video has to me in in or der to play on a cell phone. I reckon the viceo worked on my T-mobile wing either since it has Windows media player on it, or because its a smart phone, tus working like a mini computer.


----------



## nakiesha (Nov 1, 2006)

I also forgot to ask how do you save music on the sansa as a playlist. ive save playlist in windows media player, then synced the playlist to the sansa, and the music doesn't appear as a playlist, just under song, artis, or album. I want to be able to go directly to a set group of music and play it.


----------

